# LR3 IGF-1 Extra Acetic Acid or Benzyl Alchohol



## Pituitary (Apr 14, 2008)

(1) I am acquiring 1mg of IGF-1 LR3 for research and comes premixed with either 1ml Acetic Acid (AA) or Benzyl Alcohol (BA).  (This is the full 1mg mixed in 1ml). The company says that it is better mixed with BA.  Though from reading several posts Acedic Acid seems to pop up everywhere. Any views on this.

(2) Is it possible to add more Benyl Alcohol or Acetic Acid (depending on what it comes in) to make measuring the stuff easier or will this ruin it.  I have seen places where you get 2ml of AA for reconstruction.

(3) It would be alot easier in my eyes to add a further 9ml and then you have 100mcg per ml so I could then use a standard 1ml syringe, which would enable me also to use a longer needle.  But after reading several posts I have not seen anywhere that suggests this.  Would doing that ruin it then?

(4) I also have Bacteriostatic Water, which I will put in the syringe only to reduce the burn.  Maybe put some BW in first, then the IGF-1 and then some more BW.

Thanks in advance


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 14, 2008)

LR3 in BW or BA will only last 7-10 days.  In AA it will last over a year at room temperature.  So unless you plan on injected 1 mg within 10 days...


Oh, and never buy pre-mixed IGF-1 LR3, it's useless and probably a scam.


----------



## Pituitary (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks for that. Was abit sceptical myself about getting the premixed form.  Is there a limit to how much acetic acid you can mix into the product?  If so, is it due to having to have the correct ratio or because it would be too painful to add more?

Many thanks


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 15, 2008)

Pituitary said:


> Thanks for that. Was abit sceptical myself about getting the premixed form.  Is there a limit to how much acetic acid you can mix into the product?  If so, is it due to having to have the correct ratio or because it would be too painful to add more?
> 
> Many thanks



Acetic Acid is acid.  It will eat away at the muscle you inject into.  Basically you want to use as little as possible while being able to effectively measure it.  1ml or 2ml is enough, anymore is too much.


----------



## Pituitary (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah I see now. I can image that it could do some damage if you use too much.

Thanks


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 15, 2008)

You need to dilute the IGF-1 LR3 mix with NaCL.  So you mix igf + aa, then you draw out desired amount.  Next you draw 3-4 times as much BW or NaCL into the syringe.  This dilutes it.


----------

